# MAC Foundation Pump



## CaraAmericana (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I need some tips regarding cleaning the mac foundation pump. It's been thru a couple of SFF bottles already and I just want to give it a good cleaning before putting into this 3rd one here. 

I soaked it in hot water, hot water with makeup remover, I tried getting a small eyebrow spoolie on there, toothpicks lol to clean out the long tube. BUt what happens is, it just kinda of spreads rather than come off.

I asked a MAC MUA and she said she advises to buy a new pump each time. Ummmm.....not going to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone know of something that is awesomely good to break down the fdn buildup?


----------



## jaclynashley (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe you should try wrapping a napkin over a barbecue skewer and soaking it in alcohol?
I've done this method a few times with other foundations and it's worked.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 31, 2009)

I did that before too, I tried cleaning a pump, and it just didn't work for me. First I wiped the excess makeup, and then when I put it under running water it became a mess! I just ended up buying a new one. 

Try using cleanse off oil to clean it. like maybe pour some c.o.o into a container and try to pump the oil through the pump. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 31, 2009)

Great ideas chicas...here is what ended up doing and it worked. I soaked in the clease off oil like you said for about 20 minutes and then popped the cotton tip off a q-tip and then uses the stick part and it, it fit very nicely in the tube of the pump!!!


----------

